# Slayer SXC Carbonstreben kompatibel mit Slayer SS?



## evil_rider (29. Oktober 2011)

siehe überschrift!

merci.


----------



## Nofaith (29. Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich das noch weiss hat das SS hat doch eine einteilige Schwinge, die Carbonstreben könntest Du also nur verwenden wenn Du den ganzen Hinterbau tauschst.

Das müsste man wohl erstmal messen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (29. Oktober 2011)

achja, stimmt ja, SS hat ja die moto-anlenkung, das sxc ist nen mehrgelenker... *grummel*

damit hat sich das erübrigt, steckachse würde ich wenn dann haben wollen... 

merci denno!


----------

